
Pebble announces round watch: Pebble Time Round - fredley
http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/23/9372899/pebble-time-round-smartwatch-announcement-availability
======
fredley
Can someone update the link? Pebble's official blog post has gone live now:
[https://blog.getpebble.com/tag/pebble-time-
round/](https://blog.getpebble.com/tag/pebble-time-round/)

